# Explain Sentra's "multi-link" beam suspension...



## ledfut (Apr 19, 2004)

Since I can't put a Sentra on a hoist to look for myself, will someone explain in laymen's terms how the multi-link beam suspension works?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.sentra.net 

anywho, you have 2 trailing links and the scott-russel main link, and that's how it works


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

its a twist beam suspension. the beam itself actually rotates around the inner sway bar. in the general suspension and braking section i posted some pic's showing it.


----------

